# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι καναρίνια είναι?

## Nikolas79

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!
Εχθές αγόρασα αυτά τα δύο καναρινακια από ένα πετ στην Στοκχόλμη που μένω 
Και δεν ξέρανε να με πούνε ούτε αν είναι αρσενικα η θηλυκά. Παντός τα έπιασα να δινουν φιλάκια, 
Δεν ξέρω αν λέει κάτι αυτό. Τώρα ως προς την ράτσα ανήκουν κάπου?

----------


## Nikolas79

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι ζευγάρι από πιο έτος της ηλικίας τους
αρχίζουν ζευγάρωμα?
Αυτά μου είπαν είναι περίπου 6 μηνών

----------


## Nikolas79

Αυτό που κάθεται στην ταιστρα παίζει να είναι timbrado ?

----------


## amastro

Καλορίζικα τα καναρινάκια Νίκο. 
Για το αν είναι κάποιο τιμπράντο, δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει βλέποντας φωτογραφία.
Επίσης, το φύλο τους θα δείξει να τα δεις από κάτω, στην αμάρα.
*Διάκριση φύλου στα καναρίνια*Το ότι είναι μαζί τα πουλιά, και με την προϋπόθεση πως έχεις αρσενικό-θηλυκό, θα σε δυσκολέψει 
να επιλέξεις το χρόνο που θα πυρώσουν και θα ζευγαρώσουν. 
Ο χώρος στο παράθυρο που έχεις το κλουβί φαίνεται καλός.
Προσπάθησε να κοιμούνται και να ξυπνούν με τον κύκλο του ήλιου. Στην ανάγκη σκέπαζέ τα το βράδυ.

----------


## Nikolas79

Το ότι είναι δύο τα πουλάκια δεν ήταν επιλογή μου
. Πήγα σε 4 μαγαζιά και όλοι με λέγανε ότι είναι νόμος στην Σουηδία 
Να έχεις δύο πουλάκια μαζί σε ένα τεράστιο κλουβί, τα κλουβιά που 
Έχουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι λένε μόνο για να τα μεταφέρεις. 
Το ότι τα είδα να δίνουνε φιλάκια δεν είναι σημάδι ότι μπορεί να είναι ζευγάρι?
Προσπάθησα να τα δω από κάτω για να δω τι είναι αλλά είναι μικρά και με μπερδεύουν άσε που έχουν 
και πολύ πούπουλο από κάτω και δεν μπορείς να δεις καθαρά

----------


## Manostyro

Να σου ζήσουν! Αν θες βρέξε τα δάχτυλα σου και παραμέρισε τα πούπουλα με τα βρεγμένα σου δάχτυλα.  Βγάλε φωτογραφία και ανέβασε την να σου πούμε τι είναι.

----------


## Nikolas79



----------


## Nikolas79



----------


## MacGyver

Μάλλον είναι αρσενικό το πρώτο και θηλυκό το 2ο αν και οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι πολύ καθαρές. Πρέπει να είναι περσινά πουλάκια - το λέω λόγω των ποδιών και το μήκος των νυχιών τους - (γεννημένα το 2019) και θεωρητικά είναι έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή εφόσον προκύψουν και οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες φυσικά. Σκοπεύεις να τα αφήσεις μαζί και να προχωρήσουν σε γέννες?

----------


## Nikolas79

Λέω να τα αφήσω μαζί αν είναι ζευγάρι.
Τα έχω βάλει σε θερμοκρασία 18/20 βαθμούς με φοτισμο 12 ώρες και ξεκίνησα
να τα ταΐζω φρούτα λαχανικά και αυγό. 
Επιδη δεν είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή μιπος βιάζομαι?
Από χρώματα είναι ένταξη η θα ήταν καλητερο το κίτρινο πχ να το βάλω με κίτρινο?

----------


## Nikolas79

Σήμερα το κίτρινο φωτο 2 σαν να έβγαλε κάτι παράξενους ήχους ,σαν να πήγε να τραγουδήσει ,πρέπει να είναι αρσενικό

----------


## Nikolas79

Σε περίπτωση που είναι 2 αρσενικα παίζει να μην κελαιδανε Επιδη είναι στο ίδιο κλουβί?

----------


## amastro

Αν ήταν 2 αρσενικά θα είχαν "σφαχτεί" λογικά.
2 θηλυκά όμως μπορούν τις περισσότερες φορές να συμβιώσουν για αρκετό καιρό αρμονικά.
Αν τα είχες σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά και χωρίς οπτική επαφή, θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να εκδηλωθεί το αρσενικό.

----------


## koukoulis

Αν μπορέσεις ανέβασε μια καθαρή φωτογραφία από το κίτρινο, κοντινή αν είναι δυνατό και πες μας....
Έχει λευκά φτερά ως οδηγούς (εννοώ τα ακριανά φτερά στις δύο φτερούγες)
Φαίνεται να έχει καθόλου λευκά σημεία στο σώμα του;
Υπάρχει έστω, από όσο μπορείς να δεις, κάποιο πούπουλο που να είναι άλλο χρώμα εξαιρουμένου του λευκού και του κίτρινου; 
Τα κεράτινα μέρη (πόδια, ράμφος) φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο άλλο χρώμα πιο σκούρο σε κάποιο σημείο τους;

----------


## Nikolas79

Θα το δω αύριο και θα σε απαντήσω,Παντός έχει μια μαύρο καφέ μικρή στάμπα στο κεφαλάκι.
Γιατί όμως ρωτάς? Έχει να κάνει σχέση αυτό με το αν είναι αρσενικό η θηλυκό?

----------


## Nikolas79

Το πουλάκι έχει ένα μαύρο σημείο στο κεφαλάκι του ,από κάτω είναι λευκό και η φτερούγες επίσης στης άκρες .
τα ποδαράκια του έχουν κάτι αχνές κηλίδες προς το μαύρο αλλά ίσα που φαίνονται

----------


## thanos.

Καλημέρα φίλε, εάν κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσει κάποιος. Το κλουβί που σου δώσανε είναι όμορφο αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι για καναρίνια αλλά για παπαγάλους.

----------


## koukoulis

> Θα το δω αύριο και θα σε απαντήσω,Παντός έχει μια μαύρο καφέ μικρή στάμπα στο κεφαλάκι.
> Γιατί όμως ρωτάς? Έχει να κάνει σχέση αυτό με το αν είναι αρσενικό η θηλυκό?


Ρώτησα γιατί δεν μπορούσα να δω καθαρά, και ήθελα να διερευνήσω αν πρόκειται για κίτρινο λιποχρωμικό. Από αυτά που μου λες, προφανώς δεν είναι, οπότε νομίζω ότι το ζευγάρι είναι κοινά καναρινάκια κι επομένως, κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται να αναζητήσεις άλλα πουλάκια για ταίρια τους, αλλά θα μπορούσες, εφόσον το θελήσεις, να αναπαράγεις αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## Nikolas79

Νέες φώτο ελπίζω να φαίνεται τι είναι, αυτό είναι το κίτρινο

----------


## Nikolas79



----------


## Nikolas79

Αυτό είναι το δεύτερο πουλάκι

----------


## Nikolas79

> Ρώτησα γιατί δεν μπορούσα να δω καθαρά, και ήθελα να διερευνήσω αν πρόκειται για κίτρινο λιποχρωμικό. Από αυτά που μου λες, προφανώς δεν είναι, οπότε νομίζω ότι το ζευγάρι είναι κοινά καναρινάκια κι επομένως, κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται να αναζητήσεις άλλα πουλάκια για ταίρια τους, αλλά θα μπορούσες, εφόσον το θελήσεις, να αναπαράγεις αυτά τα δύο.


θα ήθελα την γνώμη σου για το εάν είναι ζευγάρι η πρόκριτε και ίδιο φύλο

----------


## koukoulis

Το πουλάκι αυτό μου φαίνεται αρσενικό

----------


## Manostyro

Νομίζω ότι και τα 2 είναι αρσενικά. Το καφέπρασινο πουλάκι έχει λίπος και με μπερδεύει.

----------


## Nikolas79

Το λίπος είναι κάτι που πρέπει να με ανησυχεί?

----------


## ndlns

Τώρα, το χειμώνα όχι. Δεν είναι καλή εποχή για να κάνεις δίαιτα στα πουλάκια. Απλά, αν είναι πολύ χοντρά, μπορεί να κουραστούν στην αναπαραγωγή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikolas79

4 βδομάδα τώρα και ακόμα να πουν μια κουβέντα  :Icon Rolleyes: .
Εχει τώρα 3 μέρες που τα χώρισα μπάς και εκδηλωθούν αλλά ακόμα τίποτα ....

Οταν τα είχα μαζί μαλώνανε ελάχιστα και την πρώτη μέρα που τα είχα φέρει σπίτι τα έπιασα να ταΐζει το ένα το άλλο ,αλλά αυτό το είδα μόνο την πρώτη μέρα .

----------

